# Benötigte Genauigkeit einzelner Komponenten berechnen



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
bisher habe ich "nur" programmiert, so das meine anderen, während der Technikerschule erworbenen, Kenntnisse ziemlich eingerostet sind.
Da ich derzeit jedoch in der Abteilung Forschung und Verwicklung arbeite kommen auch schon mal andere Aufgaben auf mich zu. Für ein Projekt soll ich jetzt Komponenten für eine Positionsmessung in ° einer Welle heraussuchen. Die Welle dreht sich maximal um 180° und die Messung soll eine Genauigkeit von +/-1° haben. Gemessen wird entweder mit einem Winkelgeber der 0-10V ausgibt, entweder 10V bei 360° oder bei 180°, oder mit einem Poti das bei Vollausschlag einen Widerstand von 1kOhm hat. Beim Poti kommt, je nach verfügbarer Genauigkeit der Eingangskarten, eine Widerstandsmessung zum Einsatz oder das Poti wird an 10V angeschlossen und am Schleifer dann 0-10V abgegriffen. Ich bin an die Sache auch voller Elan ran gegangen und hatte schnell die passenden Komponenten gefunden, dachte ich zumindest. Heute sind mir dann mit Schrecken zwei Dinge aufgefallen. Erstens habe ich bei der Kontrolle der Genauigkeit zwar geschaut, ob die Auflösung der analogen Karten reicht, habe dabei aber nicht deren Messfehler beachtet. Die zweite Sache die ich übersehen habe ist, dass sich die Fehler ja aufsummieren ich aber jede Komponente nur einzeln betrachtet habe, schafft das Poti jetzt die +/-1° gerade so, würde schon ein kleiner Messfehler der analogen Eingangskarte zu einem Gesamtfehler von über +/-1° führen.
Nun meine Frage, wie müsste ich die benötigte Genauigkeit der einzelnen Komponenten berechnen und wie gehe ich am besten dabei vor? Ermittele ich z.B. zuerst den Messfehler der Eingangskarte und berechne dann die notwendige Genauigkeit des Winkelgebers oder des Potis. Wenn das Poti die 0-10V liefern soll, wie sieht dann die Berechnung aus. Und wie sieht das aus mit den Abstufungen (z.B. 2,44mV/Bit bei 12 Bit) der Eingangskarte, die ja je nach binärer Auflösung unterschiedlich ist, muss ich bei den Berechnungen den Wert eines Sprunges dann auch hinzuaddieren auf abziehen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2017)

Hallo Oliver,
bleiben wir mal bei dem Poti. Hier würde ich zusehen, dass du einen Spannungsausgang (0..10 V) bekommst. Als nächstes würde ich zusehen, dass du eine Analogkarte dafür nimmst die nichj 12 sondern 15 Bit (+ Vorzeichen) macht - diese Karten sind dann aquch in der Wandlung entsprechend viel schneller. Wenn ich jetzt mal von 0-180° ausgehe und 15 Bit dann würde die Auflösung deiner Karte 180 / 32767 = 0,0055° sein also 1/182° was ja weit besser als deine Forderung wäre. Zum Aufsummieren der Messfehler kann ich nichts weiter sagen, da dafür ja die Fehler deiner Rest-Hardware bekannt sein müßten (Getriebe und Welle bei Richtungswechsel etc.).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Hallo Larry,
danke für die Antwort. Das Poti ist direkt mit der Welle verbunden, so das da eigentlich keine Fehler auftreten können. Bleiben also nur die Genauigkeiten des Potis und der Karte. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dürfte beim Poti die Genauigkeit des Gesamtwiderstandes im gewissen Rahmen egal sein wenn ich es direkt an 10V und Masse hänge und über den Schleifer dann die Spannung abgreife. Der Innenwiderstand der Analogkarte ist deutlich höher (Faktor 130) als der Gesamtwiderstand des Potis und sollte eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben. Wenn ich hier jedoch einmal den möglichen Fehler ausrechnen möchte wo hätte ich denn den größten Fehler zu erwarten? Ich würde sagen bei Mittelstellung des Potis.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2017)

Hallo Oliver,
der Fehler des Poti's (ich nehme hier mal an, dass du kein 08-15 Poti genommen hast) wäre m.E. nur der Linearitätsfehler (bei Präzisions-Poti's sollte der unter °/oo liegen). Die Widerstandsgenauigeit sollte für dich keine Rolle spielen, da du ja die Spannung messen willst und da wäre es erstmal egal, ob dein 1k-Poti um ein paar Ohm schwankt. Ist der Innenwiderstand deiner Analogkarte wirklich so niedrig (130 k) ? Ich hätte hier (aus der Hüfte geschossen) mit einem viel größeren Wert gerechnet ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Hallo Larry


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist der Innenwiderstand deiner Analogkarte wirklich so niedrig (130 k) ? Ich hätte hier (aus der Hüfte geschossen) mit einem viel größeren Wert gerechnet ...


ja ist er


200kOhm bei 16Bit


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2017)

Auflösung hat nichts mit Genauigkeit zu tun, zumindest nicht direkt.

Es ist kann durchaus sein, dass eine Karte mit 12 Bit Auflösung genauer ist als eine mit 13 Bit Auflösung.


----------



## LargoD (31 August 2017)

Nicht vergessen:
Die Genauigkeit der 10V-Versorgung des Poti geht auch in die Gesamt-Genauigkeit ein, oder Du musst mit einem zweiten Kanal die Spannung messen.
Gruß von der Ostsee
Erich


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2017)

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann die Berechnung von Genauigkeiten in verketten Systemen sehr schnell sehr komplex werden und somit meine eng begrenzten mathematischen Fähigkeiten übersteigen.
Wie Oliver schon richtig erkannt hat kann ein einzelnes Bauelement dabei die ganze Kette kippen.
Allerdings kann durch einmessen (kalibrieren) zumindest ein Teil der Fehler eliminiert werden (z.B. Linearität und Genauigkeit des Poti). Hier wäre jedoch eine hinreichend genaue Referenz vonnöten.

Vermutlich würde ich das ganze nicht mit einem Poti angehen sondern mit einem Incremetalgeber - da könnte die Hochvakuumgeschichte zum Problem werden.
Kübler hat aber auch für Vakuum was im Programm.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

LargoD schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Die Genauigkeit der 10V-Versorgung des Poti geht auch in die Gesamt-Genauigkeit ein, oder Du musst mit einem zweiten Kanal die Spannung messen.


Tu ich nicht, werde die 10V vermutlich auch überwachen und die Berechnung entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde ich das ganze nicht mit einem Poti angehen sondern mit einem Incremetalgeber


Würde ich auch gerne, aber die Konstrukteure haben so wenig Platz gelassen ohne vorher zu fragen ob es überhaupt Komponenten für diese Abmessungen gibt. Ich bin der Meinung Konstrukteure sollten mal die Anlagen die sie konstruieren selber zusammenbauen oder warten, dann würden die auf einmal ganz anders konstruieren.
Müsste dann aber ein Absolut-Encoder sein.


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2017)

Das Problem ist eher, das der Automatisierer nur in Ausnahmefällen einen Konstruktionsentwurf an die Konstruktionsabteilung zurückverweisen darf.
In der Regel ist das Konstrukt schon fertig. nu mach mal was draus

Ist beim Thema Ergonomie (Wartung, Bedienung) und oder personelle Sicherheit doch genauso.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Ein Kollege hat mir zur Berechnung des Gesamtfehlers folgende Formel gegeben:
(Abweichung/Erwarteten Wert)[SUP]2 [/SUP]+ (Abweichung/Erwarteten Wert)[SUP]2[/SUP] + ... und von dem Ergebnis dann die Wurzel ziehen. Ich wollte mir mal die Erklärung zu der Formel ansehen, finde dieses aber auf Anhieb nicht, da ich auch nicht weiß wie sie heißt. Was mich bei der Sache nur wundert ist, dass wenn ich die Formel nutze der Gesamtfehler kleiner als der Einzelfehler ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Nachtrag: Ich habe bei der Abweichung diese immer nur in eine Richtung angegeben, also z.B. die Abweichung beträgt +/- 0.1V dann habe ich das eingetragen oder muss ich da dann 0.2 eintragen?


----------



## LargoD (31 August 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat mir zur Berechnung des Gesamtfehlers folgende Formel gegeben:
> (Abweichung/Erwarteten Wert)[SUP]2 [/SUP]+ (Abweichung/Erwarteten Wert)[SUP]2[/SUP] + ... und von dem Ergebnis dann die Wurzel ziehen....


Die Formel ist ok für den Sonderfall, dass in der Berechnung der Werte selbst nur Multiplikationen und Divisionen vorkommen. Dann addieren sich nämlich etwa die *relativen* Fehler der einzelnen Messgrößen zum relativen Fehler des Resultates.
Bei komplizierteren Zusammenhängen muss man die Formel partiell nach jeder fehlerbehafteten Messgröße differenzieren, mit dem Fehler der Messgröße multiplizieren, dann quadrieren. Dann alle Einzelwerte addieren und die Wurzel ziehen. Die Herleitung Deines Sonderfalles will ich uns allen ersparen.   



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ...Was mich bei der Sache nur  wundert ist, dass wenn ich die Formel nutze der Gesamtfehler kleiner als  der Einzelfehler ist.


 Nö, kann nicht sein, Du addierst nur positive Zahlen, dann ist die Wurzel der Summe garantiert größer als die Einzelwerte. Bitte beachte, dass Du nur Werte vergleichen kannst, die gleiche Einheiten haben, also immer schön die Einheiten an die Zahlenwerte dranschreiben. Relative Fehler haben natürlich keine Einheit.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## LargoD (31 August 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich habe bei der Abweichung diese immer nur in eine Richtung angegeben, also z.B. die Abweichung beträgt +/- 0.1V dann habe ich das eingetragen oder muss ich da dann 0.2 eintragen?


0.1V

Gruß
Erich


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Hatte wohl dicke Finger, passt, danke.
Ich wollte den Gesamtfehler von einem Netzteil das ein Poti speist, dessen Schleifer an eine analoge Eingangskarte angeschlossen ist, berechnen. Wenn mein Kollege richtig lag sollte die Formel dafür passen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Hier nochmals mein Gedankengang und Rechenverlauf, falls einer Lust hat da nochmals drüber zu schauen. Das Netzteil speist 10V in das Poti und hat einen Fehler von +/-1%, also +/- 0,1V. Das Poti hat einen Widerstand von 1kOhm, eine Toleranz von 15% und soll die Spannung zwischen 0 und 10V einstellbar machen. Ich denke mir mal, dass der Worst-Case hier bei der Mittelstellung des Potis wäre, so das ich zusammen mit dem Eingangswiderstand (130kOhm) der Analogkarte auf eine Spannung von 4,9904V bei 0% Toleranz komme und bei 15% eine Abweichung von +/- 0,00143V habe. Die analoge Eingangskarte hat, wenn ich das Datenblatt (s. u.) richtig verstehe immer einen Messfehler von 0,3% auf den Endwert, also bei 10V einen Messfehler von +/-0,03V. Da ich beim Worst-Case ja von der Mittelstellung des Potis ausgehe müsste ich hier als erwarteten Wert auch 4,9904V ansetzen. Die Formel sehe dann also so aus:
(0,1V/10V)[SUP]2 [/SUP]+ (0,00143V/4,9904V)[SUP]2[/SUP]+ (0,03V/4,9904V)[SUP]2[/SUP] und dann die Wurzel. Ergebe 0,0117
Bei Mittelstellung am Poti müsste eigentlich an der analogen Eingangskarte eine Spannung von 4,9904V gemessen werden, unter Berücksichtung des Fehlers würde diese sich aber zwischen 4,932V und 5,049V bewegen könnte also um +/-0,0582V schwanken. Das Poti wird voraussichtlich einen Verstellbereich von 270° haben, so das bei einer Versorgung von 10V eine Spannung von 0,0370V/° am Schleifer anliegen würde. Das hieße ich hätte eine Abweichung +/-1,57°, oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2017)

Bei der Toleranzangabe des Poti sollte es sich aber um einen Linearitätsfehler handeln, und nicht um die Toleranz des Gesamtwiderstandes. Denn der Gesamtwiderstand fällt beim Spannungsteiler und entsprechend hochohmiger Auswertung nicht weiter ins Gewicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

OK, und wie müsste der dann in die Formel eingebaut werden?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Heinileini (1 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> ... da könnte *die Hochvakuumgeschichte*  zum Problem werden. ...


Welche? Erzähl' mal!


----------



## weißnix_ (1 September 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Welche? Erzähl' mal!



1. Fakt: Davon hab ich keinen Plan

Unter Vakuum verhalten sich manche Sachen seltsam. Zum Beispiel Schmierstoffe in Lagern könnten anfangen zu sieden und die Dämpfe könnten Oberflächen kontaminieren. Luftkammern im Gerät können zum einen das Gerät beschädigen (Überdruck im Gerät) und zum anderen den Vakuumaufbau stören (verzögerte Freisetzung). Ein handelsüblicher Drehgeber mit optischer Erfassung könnte Probleme mit Kondensattröpfchen auf der Geberscheibe/Auswerteelektronik bekommen. Kondensat ist zwar idR schlecht Leitfähig aber korrosiv. 
So mal als lose Gedankensammlung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Zusätzlich zu dem was weißnix_ schon richtig angemerkt hat gasen Bestandteile von bestimmten Materialien (z.B. Weichmacher bei Kunststoffen) aus und dann brauchst Du ewig bist Du ein Hochvakuum hast. Hier im Haus gibt es eine Vakuum-Expertin die neue Komponenten und Materialien in eine kleine Testkammer legt und dann mit einem Massenspektrometer schaut was für Dreck da rauskommt und wie lange. Wenn die hört, dass bestimmte Materialien in einem Produkt enthalten sind bekommt die Ausschlag. Um mal einen Eindruck zu vermitteln was für ein Aufwand es ist ein hohes Vakuum zu erhalten hier mal ein Beispiel. Wir haben hier Kammern aus Edelstahl die so 1mx1mx2,5m groß sind, die Türen haben Dichtungen aus speziellem Kunststoff. Steht diese Kammer jetzt zu lange offen (mehrere Stunden) saugen sich diese Dichtungen und andere Dinge mit Wasser aus der Luft voll. Würde man jetzt einfach anfangen abzupumpen würde das Wasser aufgrund des niedrigen Luftdrucks anfangen zu sieden und zu verdampfen. Bis alles Wasser aus den Dichtungen und anderen Stellen raus ist bräuchte man mehr als einen Tag. Aus diesem Grunde wird in die Kammer ein Aufbau mit Quarzstrahlern reingestellt und die Kammer dann 12h unter Vakuum ausgeheizt. Ganz schlecht ist auch eine Oberfläche die später im Vakuum sein wird mit bloßen Fingern zu berühren, den Dreck den man dabei hinterlässt versaut einem das Vakuum auch für ein paar Stunden. Bei Drücken von 1E-5 - 1E-7 mBar reichen schon ein paar hundert Moleküle um den Druck deutlich steigen zu lassen und auf das Produkt sollen ja auch nur gewollte Ablagerungen kommen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, es gibt noch eine Frage die noch offen ist. Wie bekomme ich den Linearitätsfehler in meine Formel. Die Abweichung ist klar, das wäre der Fehler in Prozent, aber was ist der erwartete Wert?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ... Das Poti hat einen Widerstand von 1kOhm, eine Toleranz von 15% ...



Hallo Oliver,
was hast du denn da für ein Poti ? Ich hatte angenommen, dass du ein Präzisions-Poti für deine Anwendung genommen hast ... 8)  (15% Toleranz - das ist ja dann doch eher ein 08-15 Schätzeisen)
Bei einem von mir gedachten Präzisions-Poti müßtest du eigentlich auch eine Angabe über den möglichen Linearitätsfehler erhalten.
Sag doch mal, was du da hast (Hersteller -Typ).
Außerdem : welcher Eingangskarte verwendest du / willst du verwenden ? Wie schon von mir geschrieben wird dir die 12-Bit-Karte vermutlich nicht allzu viele Messungen/Sekunde ermöglichen. Ich unterstelle hier mal, das du dies auch "etwas häufiger" benötigst ...

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz :  Sorry - sehe jetzt erst, dass du zumindestens die Karte genannt hast - die würde (bis auf die Auflösung, die mir nicht so gefällt) passen ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Hallo Larry,


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> was hast du denn da für ein Poti ? Ich hatte angenommen, dass du ein Präzisions-Poti für deine Anwendung genommen hast ... 8)  (15% Toleranz - das ist ja dann doch eher ein 08-15 Schätzeisen)
> Bei einem von mir gedachten Präzisions-Poti müßtest du eigentlich auch eine Angabe über den möglichen Linearitätsfehler erhalten.
> Sag doch mal, was du da hast (Hersteller -Typ).
> ...


das Poti war nur mal ein Beispiel, ausgewählt ist da noch nichts, allerdings verursacht die Toleranz beim Widerstandswert kaum eine Abweichung. Ich habe z.B. eins von MEGATRON ausgesucht (MCP30, Toleranz: 10%, Linearität: 0,25%) oder BOURNS (6534, Toleranz: 10%, Linearität: 0,5%). Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie ich den Linearitätsfehler in meine Formel bekomme. Die Analogkarte geht leider auch nicht. Wenn ich die Daten richtig interpretiere trit ein Fehler von 30mV auf und das ist zuviel, würde nur diese Karte einen Fehler verursachen würde es gerade reichen, aber da spucken ja noch andere Teile ind die Suppe. Ich werde wohl die EL3602 vorschlagen. Die Auflösung der "alten" Karte hätte für eine Genauigkeit von 1° gereicht, bei 12 Bit beträgt die Abstufung pro Bit 2,44mV, geht man von einer Verstellung beim Poti von 270° aus ergibt sich eine Spannung von 37mV/°.


----------



## weißnix_ (1 September 2017)

Den Linearitätsfehler müsstest Du vermessen (Stichwort Kalibrierung) und die erhaltene Abweichung kannst Du dann formelmäßig erfassen. Dieser Prozess ist dann bei jedem Potitausch erforderlich, sollte also ggf. vom Programm unterstützt werden.
Der direkte theoretische Ausgleich der Nichtlinearität ist m.E. nicht möglich.
Mal von der anderen Seite gefragt: Wie wird die Achse bewegt? Besteht die Möglichkeit, vom Antrieb auf den Winkel zu schließen? Hat der Antrieb eein Feedbacksystem, oder entwickelst Du gerade genau das?


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Hallo weißnix_,


weißnix_ schrieb:


> Den Linearitätsfehler müsstest Du vermessen (Stichwort Kalibrierung) und die erhaltene Abweichung kannst Du dann formelmäßig erfassen. Dieser Prozess ist dann bei jedem Potitausch erforderlich, sollte also ggf. vom Programm unterstützt werden.


am liebsten würde ich mit dem Fehler leben, denn wenn ich hier damit ankomme, dass jedes Poti erst vermessen werden muss springen die Jungs und Mädels hier im Dreieck. Deswegen wäre es für mich ja wichtig, wie ich den Linearitätsfehler in meine Formel bekomme.


weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mal von der anderen Seite gefragt: Wie wird die Achse bewegt? Besteht die Möglichkeit, vom Antrieb auf den Winkel zu schließen? Hat der Antrieb eein Feedbacksystem, oder entwickelst Du gerade genau das?



Der eigentliche Antrieb ist ein Servo (Wie beim Modellbau) über eine Magnetkupplung wird dann eine Welle angetrieben und von der möchte ich die Position wissen. Das Problem ist halt, dass der Messaufnehmer maximal einen Durchmesser von34mm haben darf und so niedrig wie möglich sein muss, da wir nach oben wohl nur 24mm Platz haben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Der Kollege der mir die Formel gezeigt hat die ich zur Zeit verwende meinte, dass ich den Linearitätsfehler einfach auf den Widerstandswert des Potis anwenden soll, aber dann käme eine Abweichung von 5Ohm raus was bei 270° einem Fehler von 1,35° entspräche und das kommt mir etwas hoch vor.


----------



## PN/DP (1 September 2017)

Der absolute Widerstandswert des Poti spielt (fast) keine Rolle, wenn Du nur Spannungen misst. Du mußt allerdings die Schleiferspannung und die Spannung am oberen Poti-Anschlag messen.
Den Linearitätsfehler, der durch die nicht ideal hochohmige Belastung des Spannungsteilers entsteht, kann man rausrechnen.

So ein Stellungs-Poti wird doch sicher nicht oft gewechselt? Du könntest die Umrechnung Potistellung-->Volt-->Grad auch kalibrieren (ausmessen), sprich z.B. für 10 Stellungen den Analogeingangswert ermitteln und eine Umrechnungskurve oder Interpolationstabelle erstellen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (1 September 2017)

Besten Dank an Oliver und Weißnix für den Blick über den TellerRand!
Was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe: wie ist Weißnix auf das Thema Vakuum gekommen? Was habe ich in Olivers Frage überlesen oder un-interpretiert gelassen?
Egal - zum Thema NichtLinearität des Potis: ich neige dazu, die gemessenen WertePärchen in eine Liste/Tabelle zu speichern und bei Bedarf die ZwischenWerte durch lineare Interpolation zu berechnen. Dann muss nicht bei jeder Kalibrierung wieder neu nach einem passenden Polynom für die Formel geforscht werden. 
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## weißnix_ (1 September 2017)

@ Heinileini: Das Thema geht über 2 Threads. 
Sorry, ich hatte übersehen, das Oliver in diesem hier vorher das Vakuum nicht explizit erwähnte.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Hallo,
erneut danke an alle für die Vorschläge. Natürlich kann man diverse Dinge vermessen um diverse Fehler auszuschließen, da ich aber nicht weiß, welcher Aufwand hier betrieben werden wird wollte ich den Worst Case errechnen und dafür wollte ich halt wissen, ob ich, so wie der Kollege es hier vorgeschlagen hatte, den Fehler der Linearität einfach über den Messbereich errechne und das Ergebnis dann in meine Formel einfließen lassen kann, bei 0,25% also (2,5Ohm/1000Ohm)[SUP]2[/SUP].


----------

